# Over-The-Top Pug Glamour Shot



## CA_ (Feb 8, 2013)

I was going through some of my edits from last year and found this funny picture I did of my pug when he was a puppy. I remember wanting it to be as tacky and over-done as possible, almost like it oculd appear on a trading card or as dictator propoganda :lmao:

anyway, just thought I'd share.


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 8, 2013)

Like a canine 1984 :lmao:


----------



## DanielleS (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Onerider (Feb 13, 2013)

He didn't play in M.I.B. did he?


----------



## manaheim (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Kaltech (Feb 24, 2013)

Very funny, very cute, and def very MIB


----------

